# Regretting 16 week scan, petrified of 20 week ..... UPDATE



## Kay0102

We had a private scan at 16 weeks and were told GIRL! I was so excited and over the moon, I'd already convinced myself it was another boy to prepare myself and it all changed!! I've had doubts since that day and so tried not to become connected to a daugher, however nature has taken its course and I've bonded with my girl and named her Ivy-Rose! My 20 week scan is on Tuesday 1st Dec and I'm petrified, i'm worrying this doubt is a sign and my dream girl is going to be snatched away. I just want baby to be healthy of course but can't get this out of my head. So come on, do you think there is a chance that this baby could end up being blue. That ball shape on bottom pic I think is whats worrying me .....


----------



## xLilypopsx

Definitely a little girl :pink: I find out tomorrow  x


----------



## kdmalk

Girl :)

Our boy was very clearly a boy at 16 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Misscalais

You're definitely having a girl hun :) the confirmation will make you feel even better. I absolutely know how you feel though except mine was 19 weeks and i don't get any more scans. So don't get that confirmation, i mean she definitely doesn't have any boys parts that i could see but im still terrified that i could be one of the un lucky ones ps thats one of the names i have picked for my little girl lol°°


----------



## Kay0102

kdmalk said:


> Girl :)
> 
> Our boy was very clearly a boy at 16 weeks.

Wow didn't think the toodle would be so prominent at that gestation, there was definitely nothing like that poking out haha. We were team yellow with the boys so never saw boy potty shots until I googled this time, I think that's what made me a little apprehensive as I had nothing to compare to. Thanks for your reply x


----------



## Kay0102

Misscalais said:


> You're definitely having a girl hun :) the confirmation will make you feel even better. I absolutely know how you feel though except mine was 19 weeks and i don't get any more scans. So don't get that confirmation, i mean she definitely doesn't have any boys parts that i could see but im still terrified that i could be one of the un lucky ones ps thats one of the names i have picked for my little girl lol°°

It's not nice is it, that you dream of something and want it so much that you can't believe it and the shock and doubt half take away the happiness and excitement. Aww really, you obviously have impeccable taste ;-) we chose it for Albie but he came out with a turtle lol xx


----------



## minties

After having one of each, I can say with all my heart that I am very certain you are having a girl, and you should be looking forward to that 20 week scan .


----------



## madseasons

That's a :pink: for sure!!!!


----------



## Tesh23

That is definitely looking like a little girly! Please let us know how your scan goes on Tuesday! My scan is also on Tuesday I will be 14+4 and was hoping I would get an idea on the gender but I think it may still be too early!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl!! :)


----------



## Kay0102

xLilypopsx said:


> Definitely a little girl :pink: I find out tomorrow  x

Hope the scan went ok. Pink or blue? Xx


----------



## Kay0102

Tesh23 said:


> That is definitely looking like a little girly! Please let us know how your scan goes on Tuesday! My scan is also on Tuesday I will be 14+4 and was hoping I would get an idea on the gender but I think it may still be too early!

Possibly, I'm sure the tech will give their opinion if you ask. Good luck! Xx


----------



## Sam's mummy

Bless you...I know exactly how you feel. I felt exactly the same, was so excited after my 16 week scan but terrified of believing in case it all,got snatched away at 20 weeks. I had my 20 week scan and it was confirmed girl again. Got no potty shots though so still doubting it. I have to be scanned again as she was moving so much that they couldn't get all the measurements so I am praying for further confirmation and perhaps them I will believe it. 

Good luck tomorrow, she sure looks all girly to me x


----------



## cupcakekate

defo a girl! :)


----------



## Kay0102

Confirmed girl again. We played dumb that we didn't know. Think I finally believe it! No more scans unless hubby gets a private one for my bday in Feb. No potty shots xx


----------



## Tesh23

Aw yay! I am 100% certain for u that it is definitely a girl. Congrats!


----------



## Misscalais

Woo hoo!!! Look at that cheeky girl! 
Im glad you got confirmation :)
I think its safe now, to fall completely in love with your little Ivy-Rose :)


----------



## Kay0102

Misscalais said:


> Woo hoo!!! Look at that cheeky girl!
> Im glad you got confirmation :)
> I think its safe now, to fall completely in love with your little Ivy-Rose :)

Aww thank you. How lucky are we! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great that you got confirmation, congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------

